# Take a freedom day , ride in Puebla.



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

I forgot the date , could be saturday 22 or sunday 23 .


Bikers :

Don`t worry about the mud ,places, distances, speed , time, etc. etc.

TAKE A FREEDOM DAY FOR YOU.

Come to Puebla, and enjoy the life riding in our , surroundings with clean air , high altitude and attitude , good food .

What do you want ? 

Long distance ? 40 kms. ? 60 kms. ? more ?
Easy ride ? 20 kms. ? 
Hard climbing ?
Technical ?
Chicken way ?

We can do that , Cholula -Atlimeyaya . 
Atlixco - Ahuehuetes-Tepeojuma . 
Tepeojuma -Ahuehuetes -Epatlàn . 
Zapo y Tecajete .
El Conejo . 
This rides are between 25 and 60 kms. 

You can leave from DF at 7:00 hrs. (Tapo -Central de Norte or Taxqueña ) and arrive in Puebla at 9:00 and then we go to ride .

10:00 -13:00 ride
13:00 - 15:00 lunch
16:00 - 17:00 return to Puebla
17:00 - 19:00 trip to your beatiful city ...... 

And remenber guys , I pay the bus tickets for all of you.

What do you say ? Warp, Vizcaìno, Rocky Renè, Rivas, Rzozaya, and all of you .

the last biker.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

crap... Im out on a trip that weekend. how bout the next one after that? could give the defectuosos a bit more time to plan things.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I would go, I don't have probles either weekend, lets se what the gang has to say! 29 -30 would be best I think as I still have to sort things out with the Flux!

El Rivas


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm up for this ride either this or the next weekend.....but why don´t we do it "en caliente"... i don´t think we need that much planning. I mean, it is the same thing to meet at a metro to go for a ride in Ajusco or to meet at Bus terminal to ride in Puebla.. isn´t it??

Anyways, let´s see what the crowd has to say.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Antonio :
Having 5 days for finish the Flux , I don`t see any problem.

SOME COMMENTS ABOUT YOUR PENDING THINGS......

- Cutting and replacing the standard Hope lines for the braided ones.
- Centering the calipers and bleeding the system.

IF YOU HAVE THE COMPLETE BRAKES (BLEEDING IN FACTORY ) INSTALL AS USUAL , AFTER THE BRAKES GET SOME WORK (BREAKIN) CHANGE YOUR LINES.


- Dialing derrailleurs, cutting the chain and giving the correct torque to all components.
TWO HOURS , MAXIMUN.

- Setting shock pressure.
C'MON , TWO MINUTES BEFORE RIDING

the last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

ritopc said:


> I'm up for this ride either this or the next weekend.....but why don´t we do it "en caliente"... i don´t think we need that much planning. I mean, it is the same thing to meet at a metro to go for a ride in Ajusco or to meet at Bus terminal to ride in Puebla.. isn´t it??
> 
> Anyways, let´s see what the crowd has to say.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ritopc :
This voice I like it or I like it this voice.... (esa voz me agrada) , you are the first , who is the next ?
Vizcaìno , I can`t hear you

the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ritopc :
> This voice I like it or I like it this voice.... (esa voz me agrada) , you are the first , who is the next ?
> ...


Naah... let's do the ciclopista and have some beer and cacahuates to finish the ride!!!!

I think we can do it this weekend, we just need to sort things fast.

Who's intrested in coming?

Also, I think we should meet at 7:45 or so at a bus station (personally, I'd prefer Tacubaya, but I think we should adapt to which is closer to the guys that don't have a car, except Tapo, sorry to be discriminating, but I don't feel safe leaving my car there). The 7:45 meeting time is because the Metro stations open around 7:00am, and they have to get to the station.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I'm in for this weekend. I have a trip planned for end of the month and my wifey's b-day is on the 28th... I prefer this weekend.

If we move it to 7:30 at Central del Norte (closer to me and Rocky_Rene) it would be perfect, but I'm open for other choice. Taxquena would be fine too, I'm just afraid I would be too far from there and we may leave later.

All in all, I'm totally in for a good Puebla ride this weekend!!

I'm not letting this one go, Last Biker!:thumbsup:


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, thanks for the advice, the problem with the brakes lies in that the factoy lines are just too long! like really very loooooong! I tried fixing them as they were but I think one has at least 30 - 35 cm more length that can be acomodated.... (maybe is that the frame is small?) the other one has about 20 - 25 cm more than needed. In both cases the lines were fixed with a more than generous slack; so, as much as I tried to follow this recomendation (the manual also recommends this) I just don't see me riding with 2 loops on the brake lines... With my grace and ability I would probably get snaged at the parking lot... 
Anyway Flux or no Flux count me in!

El Rivas


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

For me:

1st choice would be Tacubaya, I think it wasn´t an option though   
2nd choice -Taxqueña
3 choice - Norte o Tapo; actually ii is the same for me.

As for the schedule, define a time and i´ll be there.


We are talking about Sunday, right?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> We are talking about Sunday, right?


Yup... let's just set a place.
I'll try to hit there as early as possible.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Yup... let's just set a place.
> I'll try to hit there as early as possible.


So Taxqueña or Estacion del Norte is fine by me.
It's on sunday, let's put in a time to be there.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> So Taxqueña or Estacion del Norte is fine by me.
> It's on sunday, let's put in a time to be there.


OK... So Central del Norte it will be.

I think I can hit it 7:30, maybe earlier. I'll let you know, but let's make it 7:30 as of now.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> OK... So Central del Norte it will be.
> 
> I think I can hit it 7:30, maybe earlier. I'll let you know, but let's make it 7:30 as of now.


Let's put 7:30 then, what does everybody say? Also, I suggest the 20+ trail. I wouldn't mind doing the Popobike circuit, specially if we're intending to race it. I don't see us training much on the trail later on.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I just called Rock_Rene... He's definitively IN!

(He's bringing back the ETSX to life, also).


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> OK... So Central del Norte it will be.
> 
> I think I can hit it 7:30, maybe earlier. I'll let you know, but let's make it 7:30 as of now.


I have some concerns about Central Norte, and dunno if it is shared by Rzozaya and others coming in cars. Is there a safe paking lot at the Station or near to it? Two of my friends are bringing brand new flashy cars (and for that matter Rzozaya´s is kinda flashy too). These could be tempting targets to bad intended people if the don't parked them in a safe place. Is my perception, and I might be wrong, that Taxqueña is a "safer" place. This time we are leaving cars behind, so we probably should think on the place also in terms of the people bringing cars.

Just an opinion, let me know what you think.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> I have some concerns about Central Norte, and dunno if it is shared by Rzozaya and others coming in cars. Is there a safe paking lot at the Station or near to it? Two of my friends are bringing brand new flashy cars (and for that matter Rzozaya´s is kinda flashy too). These could be tempting targets to bad intended people if the don't parked them in a safe place. Is my perception, and I might be wrong, that Taxqueña is a "safer" place. This time we are leaving cars behind, so we probably should think on the place also in terms of the people bringing cars.
> 
> Just an opinion, let me know what you think.


OK... But we'll take some time to hit Taxqueña from El Rosario. It's a long way and we have to switch lines at Tacuba.

We'll hit there as early as possible.... but I see 7:30 to be unrealistic.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> OK... But we'll take some time to hit Taxqueña from El Rosario. It's a long way and we have to switch lines at Tacuba.
> 
> We'll hit there as early as possible.... but I see 7:30 to be unrealistic.


Of course I am well aware of that; that´s pretty reasonable.

Just one thing, I wasn´t discarding completely Central Norte, I was just giving my opinion for consideration. As I said in the previous post, I could be wrong on my safety´s concerns on Central del Norte. If the place is safe, I have no problems meeting there.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Of course I am well aware of that; that´s pretty reasonable.
> 
> Just one thing, I wasn´t discarding completely Central Norte, I was just giving my opinion for consideration. As I said in the previous post, I could be wrong on my safety´s concerns on Central del Norte. If the place is safe, I have no problems meeting there.


I don't know the aswer to be honest. I'm relatively a foreigner in this city.
Let me ask around.

But whatever give you guys more confidence is fine to me. I understand your fears, of course. I'd feel pretty much the same.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> I don't know the aswer to be honest. I'm relatively a foreigner in this city.
> Let me ask around.
> 
> But whatever give you guys more confidence is fine to me. I understand your fears, of course. I'd feel pretty much the same.


I don't really know about Taxqueña, since it's been a long time since I've been there. But probably there is nearby place to leave the car and ride over there, I think. Any ideas?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> I don't know the aswer to be honest. I'm relatively a foreigner in this city.
> Let me ask around.
> 
> But whatever give you guys more confidence is fine to me. I understand your fears, of course. I'd feel pretty much the same.


Yup, I´ll will ask around as well. Let´s define the place tomorrow´s afternoon...... we´ll go regardless of the meeting place I think.

Is that OK with you Last biker???  The offer stills on, right? 

I can take two riders with their bikes from my place to Tasqueña. I live near Centro Médico metro station (easy to get there from Rosario or Observatorio). Dunno if that is a better choice for some doing the whole metro trip. One of the bikes has to go on the trunk though.

Let me know.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Yup, I´ll will ask around as well. Let´s define the place tomorrow´s afternoon...... we´ll go regardless of the meeting place I think.
> 
> Is that OK with you Last biker???  The offer stills on, right?
> 
> ...


Ok, by personal and selfish reasons, I would prefer Tasqueña. I can leave my car at my grandmother's house in Narvarte and go via Metro to Tasqueña bus station, I think. The closest metro station to me is 'Etiopia'


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Bikers :

Don´t worry about terminal departure .

In the beginning , I was thinking that , if all of you leave DF together , I could 
send the bus tickets (roundtrip) to the terminal , but I see other easy way :

Everyone of you can leave from DF in every terminal of your choice ( Norte or Tapo or Taxqueña ) the arrival terminal in Puebla is the same "Capu " .

Then , please buy your tickets roundtrip (we have now huge discounts ) and after 
that , here in Puebla I reimburse the money to all of you.

Look for Red Star buses (Estrella Roja ) (I 'm working for this company)

We have buses and first class services in the 3 terminals " Red Star " well... 
Autobuses México Puebla Estrella Roja SA de CV (www.estrellaroja.com.mx )

Now , talking about parking lot , I know very well the Tapo parking lot (entrance 
for Calzada Zaragoza) is toll parking lot , is very safe , my baby bimmer with bikes on 
the rack have been there safe , in the Norte and Taxqueña I don´t know.

According with the TRIFE (stands for They're -Riding- Incredible- Fast -Excellent) we have :

1.- Warp 
2.- Rocky Rene 
3.- Rzozaya 
4.- Rivas 
5.- Ritopc 
6.- Ritopc (friend #1 ) 
7.- Ritopc (friend #2 )

This is the " R " Mountain Bike Club. , Warp change your n.name for the 
original ....

Now , we have just pending , the distance , the difficult , the grade of climb , etc.
because I need to think the best ride for all of you.

The last biker.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Yesterday I asked some friends, and seems to be the collective perception is that Taxqueña´s neighbourhood is way safer than Central Norte´s . So, for the sake of those bringing cars, Taxqueña is probably the best option.


So Warp, how long would it take you get to Taxqueña? or for that matter to my place if you want to take advantage of my transportation offering? is R_Rene is coming with you? I am not sure, but I think Arivas may want to take one of the spots in my car. 

Could we make a list of the riders?

Rito (+Lau +Rodrigo + Hector)
Warp
Rzozaya
Arivas

Who esle?????


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Bikers :

Departure Schedule Sunday July 22 :

Tapo : 6:50 -7:20 -8:10 hrs.

Central del Norte : 6:30 - 7:30 - 7:50 -8:10

Taxqueña : 6:00 -7:20 - 8:00 

If you decided you terminal departure and if is possible the time ,I can send the tickets .

WARP---------------------
ROCKY RENE---------
RIVAS---------------------
RZOZAYA---------------
RITOPC------------------


the last biker .. (222) 273 8355


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Yesterday I asked some friends, and seems to be the collective perception is that Taxqueña´s neighbourhood is way safer than Central Norte´s . So, for the sake of those bringing cars, Taxqueña is probably the best option.
> 
> So Warp, how long would it take you get to Taxqueña? or for that matter to my place if you want to take advantage of my transportation offering? is R_Rene is coming with you? I am not sure, but I think Arivas may want to take one of the spots in my car.
> 
> ...


hahahaha... ignore my previous post. I didn't see Last bikers post earlier 

So, given all the facilities.. what would be the meeting time in CAPU puebla????

What kinda ride? I am in the mood of a 20-30km ride with not xc-racer-demanding climbs and maybe some kinda_technical descents.... but that just me. Anyways, i would like to do something int 20-30k´s range.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, I would also be for a 20 - 30 km ride, climbs are not an issue... for the downhill, well... I don't mind trying, only no flying mode for me!
Mr. ritopc, could I take your offer for a raite? 6 or 7:20 departing time?

El Rivas


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Bikers :
> 
> Departure Schedule Sunday July 22 :
> 
> ...


I guess we´ll be departing from Taxqueña and Central Norte, if this is right, I see two posible options:

1) 7.30 am

*Central del Norte : 7:30 
*Taxqueña : 7:20

or 2) 8.00 am

*Central del Norte : 7:50 .. or...8:10
*Taxqueña : 8:00

Lets the ones without a car decide on the time.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

arivas said:


> Hi, I would also be for a 20 - 30 km ride, climbs are not an issue... for the downhill, well... I don't mind trying, only no flying mode for me!
> Mr. ritopc, could I take your offer for a raite? 6 or 7:20 departing time?
> 
> El Rivas


Sure, count with the raite. Let´s see what Warp has to say about the time and then we can set a meeting time at my place. I would think we will be departing at 7.20 the earliest, but lets wait for warp response.....


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok! thanks! 

hijacking mode ON: Roberto are you riding with us on saturday? we are planning to get to the trailhead at 8 am, It's about 20 min. farther from Toluca (rumbo a Valle de Bravo) anyone interested can join, it's a 22 km ride 2800 to 3700 msnm of elevation, 4 km of moderate climb with 9 km of hard climbing, the rest is downhill...

El Rivas


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

damn I cant beleive im gonna have to miss this ride with u guys. but i just cant get myself out of this trip. (leaving tomorrow) sounds like pista nacional is what u guys are looking for, and I would have been more than happy to show this trail to u guys. (or any of the popobike trails but PN is so much better). 
anyways, enjoy Puebla guys and I hope u get hooked and come back more often. (take lots o pics)

On a side note: I saw pink and blue arrows (popobike signals) along another trail (escalones metepec: see "back on a HT" and some of my previous pic posts from puebla) going up, so if the first part of the popobike has been modified to go up through this its gonna be a sufferfest. 
then again this could be a whole different trail. the popobike hompage hasnt been updated yet


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Sorry, guys... I wasn't online because I was lookign after the job that actually pays for my bills!  

Yeah, I think we can do the 7:30 at Central del Norte, Rocky_Rene and I.

I think the best option is for reinbursement once at CAPU... Less headaches for everybody (more importantly for Last Biker... just imagine having to dispatch tickets to two or three locations)

Are we all set now?
Sunday, 7:30 for CAPU arrival at 9:30 and ride starting at around 10:00-10:30 depeinding on conmuting.

I'm in for whatver ride you guys choose. I'm ride bait this sunday.

Tigerdog... if you read this, you know you're missing some sweet ride. (Of course, I'm still green of envy for your Telluride adventure)


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Are we all set now?
> Sunday, 7:30 for CAPU arrival at 9:30 and ride starting at around 10:00-10:30 depeinding on conmuting.
> 
> I'm in for whatver ride you guys choose. I'm ride bait this sunday.
> ...


Ok, then we´ll take 7.20 bus from Taxqueña.. geeze that´s early  !!!!

Arivas, I´ll call you to confirm the meeting time at my place. I think it´ll be around 6.00am... geezzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!.....coz I am gonna leave the car at a friend´s place, then have a 10min ride to Taxqueña. BTW, are you gonna ride to my place???

I think I´ll get a good sleep on our way to Puebla.

Last biker, we are meeting you at CAPU, right?


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

6 am is fine with me (usually get up at 4:30...), I'll probably ride from my place, it's not that far away, maybe 15 min. or so. I'll try to find a way to carry with the transport bag as I want to minimize the "non biking" related scratches on the flux as low as possible...! 
ok, then I'll be waitting for your call!

El Rivas


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> 6 am is fine with me (usually get up at 4:30...), I'll probably ride from my place, it's not that far away, maybe 15 min. or so. I'll try to find a way to carry with the transport bag as I want to minimize the "non biking" related scratches on the flux as low as possible...!
> ok, then I'll be waitting for your call!
> 
> El Rivas


err... I'm confused... which is Taxqueña? I thought it's the one that's near Miguel Angel de Quevedo.... I think I must be from other planet or something...


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Don't worry, you are just confused, well maybe also from another planet but finding out that would be a task for Mausan... Mr. ritopc's house is at about 15 min. pedaling distance from my house, Taxquenia wich is more or less in the general direction you describe would be about 45 min. ride on the bike. See? It was just a matter of miself not being clear enough, no need for conspiration theories or aliens living beetween us... =)

El Rivas


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

arivas said:


> Don't worry, you are just confused, well maybe also from another planet but finding out that would be a task for Mausan... Mr. ritopc's house is at about 15 min. pedaling distance from my house, Taxquenia wich is more or less in the general direction you describe would be about 45 min. ride on the bike. See? It was just a matter of miself not being clear enough, no need for conspiration theories or aliens living beetween us... =)
> 
> El Rivas


Yup, don´t worry Roberto, Tasqueña do locate in MA de Quevedo, between Tlalpan and Miramontes. Well, actually is called Taxqueña, not MA de Quevedo on that side of Tlalpan.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*See you in sunday....*

Warp, RockyRenè,Rzozaya,ERivas&Ritopc :

I`ll wait for you next sunday around 9:30 hrs. in Capu (Puebla )

Don`t forget buy round trip tickets , don`t pay more than $100.00 for roundtrip , ask your return ticket are open .

Don`t forget to bring a cotton clothes line (mecate/cordòn) for tie-up the bikes inside the bus trunk .

Be watch the bikes untill last moment before the bus start the trip.

The bus travel is nonstop (DF-Puebla ) in case of a unexpected bus stop on the highway , watch the trunk doors .

Have a nice trip.

the last biker. cel.phone 01-2223-837285


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Warp, RockyRenè,Rzozaya,ERivas&Ritopc :
> 
> I`ll wait for you next sunday around 9:30 hrs. in Capu (Puebla )
> 
> ...


Thanks for doing this Last Biker´s, I´m ansious about this trip.

Rzosaya, i´ll bring your green belts, they´ve been sitting in a droor for months.

Arivas, My place at 6.00am.

BTW, two friends will join us for the ride; Laura and Rodrigo, most of you already know them.

CYA in Puebla!!!!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey guys! Sorry to bail out, but I have 2 study this weekend.... :madman: I thought I would have finnished by sunday, but I really think I need more time.

Have a great ride and post your reviews!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey guys! Remember you must give a post-ride review! I hope it was a good day for you.

Mine kinda sucked! Tried several times intalling Linux to start Eclipse... So I didn't ride, and don't feel all that computer saavy! 

Anyway, I replaced my rear tire (Panaracer Cinder 2.25) to a Kenda Nevegal DTC 2.1, and fixed my shoe cleat position. It was too forward, so I moved the cleats back, so they're at the ball of my feet. 

But I didn't get to try it. Let's see what next weekend brings.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey, guys, you owe us a review, dammit!

nahah,, you know I'm just ranting here without riding for this weekend..... :madman: :madman: :madman: 

How was Puebla?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Too busy to write a review right now. Will do it in the following days. Not many pictures though.

However, don´t want to miss the opportunity to thank Luis and Erika for the hospitality. 
Thank you!!!! and hope to see you soon to do that Malinche (or Popo) trail!!!!:thumbsup: 

Cheers,


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Too busy to write a review right now. Will do it in the following days. Not many pictures though.
> 
> However, don´t want to miss the opportunity to thank Luis and Erika for the hospitality.
> Thank you!!!! and hope to see you soon to do that Malinche (or Popo) trail!!!!:thumbsup:
> ...


I see, not many pictures and not many words.....

:cryin: rft:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah so.... arent you going to tell us how Puebla was? Is it a secret?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Yeah so.... arent you going to tell us how Puebla was? Is it a secret?


I'm starting to thing this Puebla riding is a myth... We'd probably hear about all of Area 54 secrets before we learn of this trip....grrr


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Thanks for visit Puebla and ride with us..*



ritopc said:


> Too busy to write a review right now. Will do it in the following days. Not many pictures though.
> 
> However, don´t want to miss the opportunity to thank Luis and Erika for the hospitality.
> Thank you!!!! and hope to see you soon to do that Malinche (or Popo) trail!!!!:thumbsup:
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks for visit Puebla and ride with us....

Ritopc , Arivas , Laura & Rodrigo :

First of all I would like to say THANK YOU for your visit , I hope that this was the first , but no the last&#8230;.we are pending Atlimeyaya , Paso de Cortez , The Blair route in La Malinche and others.

We enjoy to ride with all of you , almost all was perfect , as we want ,nice and friendly riders , schedule on time , the temperature was fine, mud , rain, the bikes working perfect ¿ y còmo no? , is rare to find failures in Moots, Intense , Norco, Turner, Merlin and Titus bikes

I was planning the ride around 20 kms. and not much climb (someone ask this ) but the next ride will be longer and hardest , more than 40 kms. ,all of you are very good riders and deserve a epic ride , you know , the first time is nice, smooth , very careful , the next ones will be differents.

Ritopc , Arivas , Laura & Rodrigo , maybe we can do a weekend adventure trip in the Puebla sierra norte , Memo and Mauricio are ready as soon as possible .

Regards from all the group

Erika ( The number fan one of Lance Armstrong ) ,

Memo (The owner of the best mountain bike store in Puebla 
" I can`t live without my cell phone ")

Mauricio ( Singer & mtb rider , and Moots & Turner fan )

& the last biker.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, I would also like to thank you all for your hospitality and the nice ride, hope we can do the Sierra Norte trip soon. Be sure to say Hi! to Ericka, Memo and Mauricio!

El Rivas


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Ok, at least, there is a 'hint' that it was a nice ride..... I really missed going on this one. 
Have a great day!


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

hi guys, Im back from my trip. so who made the trip to puebla and where did u guys ride? I was expecting to see some pics by the time I got back but I dont see any. whats up with that?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Guys... I failed you this time!

MY SINCERE APOLOGIES.

Mini-warp got sick and I hadn't the pants to leave my wife alone with the kid being sick.

All in all.... I hope to hit Puebla soon!
(This weekend? :skep: )

I'd love to, but work is getting busy here...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Guys... I failed you this time!
> 
> MY SINCERE APOLOGIES.
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Warp :
No problem, first the most important , the family.... second , the job ....and then , the hobbies ......

When you can , we are here , but please don`t take a lot of time to visit Puebla , because the paviment monster machines are killlin our trails and dirt roads.

the last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Some pics at the finish ride , sorry , I forget the camara in the car .


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

More pics in the parking lot , ok. take pics is not a strong skill


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> More pics in the parking lot , ok. take pics is not a strong skill


Finally some pics! I was starting to think that this Puebla legend trip was a complo and was going to declare the trip expugnated!


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

ok so where did u guys do the riding? looks like u parked at the centro in cholula.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Finally some pics! I was starting to think that this Puebla legend trip was a complo and was going to declare the trip expugnated!


I won't believe it until seeing pics of it pedal stroke by pedal stroke! :skep:


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

*Apologies...*

Luis,

I do apologize for my silence. I have not read this thread before the scheduled date for the ride. I wish I could have taken part in this ride !!!. I promise to be able to participate in the next one !!!.

Cheers,

Fidel.



the last biker said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ritopc :
> This voice I like it or I like it this voice.... (esa voz me agrada) , you are the first , who is the next ?
> ...


----------

